# stained glass effect



## kthull (Oct 9, 2002)

Ok, I've read a bunch of chocolate threads :lips: and didn't see what I'm looking for.

I'm planning my son's First Communion cake and we just bought the invitations today. On the front is a stained glass window of the chalice, with grapes, wheat and rays of light surrounding it. That got me to thinking: Wouldn't it be cool to try to recreate that with chocolate? I'm assuming I'd paint streaks of color on acetate and then flood with white chocolate. Then cut shapes.

Would that work? And any thoughts on what I could use for the "ironwork" between the pieces of "stained glass"?


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

How I'd do that: I'd enlarge the image to the size I wanted. Lay acetate over the image (tape it down so nothing can move). Using oil based liquid colors I'd paint all the colors on the glass then pipe dark chocolate as my "lead". When done, pour a layer of white chocolate over the top. Weight it down so it remains flat, put it in the cooler to set.

Then when set, flip it over so the colored side is up. Using a very warm knive I'd cut out the outside edge of my window.....and your done.

HTH


----------



## kthull (Oct 9, 2002)

I had planned on doing all the individual pieces separately, but all in one makes much more sense. Thanks Wendy! 

I'm excited about this cake as it will be my first decorated sheet cake. I've played around with simple piping on family birthday cakes, but this one is to be in place of a bakery cake. I'll be baking off several of the white cakes I've found in the forum this weekend. And I think the nice thing about this decoration idea is that I can do it ahead and place on the finished cake, rather than have all the pressure on the final cake.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Ditto Wendy's suggestion. Depending on the size of your stained glass piece, you may have a problem with breakage, so make sure it is fairly chilled (but not too cold) before peeling it off the acetate. If you fear that it may still break, reinforce it with more chocolate. Slide a piece of cardboard under it, and make a sandwich with another piece of cardboard. Turn it over, and peel off the acetate. Then carefully slide it off the cardboard onto a chilled cake.


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

How'd it turn out? Did you get big raves?


----------



## kthull (Oct 9, 2002)

Still haven't tried it yet. It's for my son's communion on May 3rd. I had great intentions of practicing everything ahead of time, but things aren't working out that way. I'll definitely report back, and if it's picture-worthy, I'll post that too.


----------



## kthull (Oct 9, 2002)

I did it!! :bounce: 

Nobody could believe that I made the design purely out of chocolate. I would definitely do it differently the next time, but this one was pretty impressive for a total newbie to sheet cakes and chocolate work. 

I'll post pictures! Thanks again for all your help.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Looking forward to the pics...
Congratulations on a job well done!


----------



## kthull (Oct 9, 2002)

I've never posted a picture before, so here goes. This is the whole cake.


----------



## kthull (Oct 9, 2002)

Ok...I see that didn't work. I'll try again on a PC instead of a Mac.


----------



## kthull (Oct 9, 2002)

Here's another try.


----------



## kthull (Oct 9, 2002)

Anyone know why the "Attach file" option isn't working? I've seen other pictures posted.

If I can't figure it out, I'll post a link to my website after I upload pictures there.

Sorry.


----------



## kthull (Oct 9, 2002)

Ok...this should work.










And here's a closer look of the stained glass. I "painted" with colored candy melts which I would definitely recommend against if anyone tries this. After it was a bit too late, I realized powdered food colors in melted cocoa butter would be a better method for painting.










The flash wiped out the purple and burgundy of the grapes. It looked nicer in person.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Very nice! Worth all the time, I'm sure! Be proud; It looks great, kthull! It was also kind of you to share it with us.


----------



## katbalou (Nov 21, 2001)

beautiful work!


----------



## kthull (Oct 9, 2002)

Thanks for the compliments. This is such a great forum. Everyone at the party must have thought I was crazy when I told them all I couldn't wait to show my online friends how it turned out.


----------

